

Europe needs many more babies to avert a population disaster - nkurz
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/aug/23/baby-crisis-europe-brink-depopulation-disaster

======
cdent
In what universe is encouraging more babies a good thing. There are plenty of
them (and people in general) already.

The concerns in article are intensely nationalistic. Globally we are still a
long long long way from the negative population growth that we need as
species. That's far more important than what any country needs.

